# برنامج لا غنى عنه لاى مهندس ميكانيكا



## سامح صفى الدين (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله:
اهدى لكم هذا البرنامج الذى يغنيك عن استخدام جداول الثيرموديناميك فهو بمجرد ان تقوم بادخال اى متغيرين لنقطة(الضغط ودرجة الحرارة واختيار نوع المائع) يقوم البرنامج باعطائك جميع البيانات مثل الانثالبى والحرارة النوعية وبالوحدات التى تختارها.ارجو ان يستفيد بهذا البرنامج كل مهندس وطالب وارجو منكم الا تبخلوا على بالدعاء والمشاركة الفعالة.
للتحميل اضغط على الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/iJuXb8F1/Allprops.html


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (24 أغسطس 2011)

شاف الموضوع 8 افراد لكن اين ارائكم وردودكم ودعاكم المنشود
يارب يكون البرنامج عجبكم بس


----------



## المهندس الأول 1 (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووور
لكنه لم يعمل


----------



## Haitham MikaPower (24 أغسطس 2011)

good


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (24 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج ممتاز تسلم ايدك


----------



## mohammedfaayek (24 أغسطس 2011)

جامد جدا وانت الاجمد ياهندسه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fokary (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المصري 00 (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج جيد ..شكرا لك


----------



## amine2006 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (26 أغسطس 2011)

بعد فك الضغط مباشرة يتم تشغيل البرنامج مباشرة بدون تسطيب من خلال الايقونه allprpwn وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## mizofunny (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكر على البرنامج ويارب سهل الثرمو عليا فى الدراسة كمان


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (30 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق..................كل عام وانتم بخير
اين الردود


----------



## 4ASINO (30 أغسطس 2011)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااز ........................... بارك الله فيك


----------



## نفرتاري (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zain125 (31 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوررررر


----------



## eng.hooda2010 (31 أغسطس 2011)

*thanks*

جزاك الله خير يا هندسه
فى انتظار كل ما هو جديد فى cryogenics and air separation


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكل الاخوة الذين اسعدونى بردودهم وارجو انا ينتفع بالبرنامج كل من قام بتحميله حتى الذين بخلوا بردودهم على. وبالنسبة للاخ المهندس enghooda2010 فعودا احمدا وحشتنا مشاركاتك والله.


----------



## eng.hooda2010 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس صافى وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## نفرتاري (2 سبتمبر 2011)

thankesssssssssssssssss


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

good effort


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من ردوا وادعوا لهم بالتوفيق


----------



## ali_salem79 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Solid Edge Man (18 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكرك 
الى اى احد ريد التواصل في برامج التصميم 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Solid-edge-Cadcam/145252582234230?sk=wall


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للاخ solid edge man على مشاركته وارجو له النتفاع بالبرنامج وشكرا لكل من ردوا علينا


----------



## Ahmed osama 2011 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله الخير
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مهنــ عراقي ــدس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## مؤمن النوبى (3 أكتوبر 2011)

إمتياااااااااااز وهيوفر علينا كثير من الوقت


----------



## mustafatel (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (15 أكتوبر 2011)

وجزاكم كل الخير ووافقكم لما يحبه ويرضه


----------



## سعيد معمل (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مدحت وليم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

البرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## maher yasin (17 أكتوبر 2011)

برنامج جميل وبسيط شكراً جزيلاً:63:


----------



## mustafatel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ مدحت وليم البرنامج يعمل فقط اضغط على ايقونة allprops وبالتوفيق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

سامح صفى الدين قال:


> الاخ مدحت وليم البرنامج يعمل فقط اضغط على ايقونة allprops.exe :28:وبالتوفيق


 
مشكور على البرنامج 
مهندس سامح .. 
تحياتي .
​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (17 أكتوبر 2011)

لا شكر على واجب...ربنا يوفقنا جميعا لخدمة انفسنا ومجتمعنا وملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب.
الف شكر لكل من قال كلمة او ثناء


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (17 أكتوبر 2011)

لا شكر على واجب وبالتوفيق لملتقانا الحبيب وكل الامة العربية


----------



## أحمد مهندس ميكا (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gmotor (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## superstar_egy7 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## M.akmal (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## algeneral2006 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## islam khattab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mostafa_mobset (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## islam khattab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو حمزة المصرى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

:16::16:


سامح صفى الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحة الله:
> اهدى لكم هذا البرنامج الذى يغنيك عن استخدام جداول الثيرموديناميك فهو بمجرد ان تقوم بادخال اى متغيرين لنقطة(الضغط ودرجة الحرارة واختيار نوع المائع) يقوم البرنامج باعطائك جميع البيانات مثل الانثالبى والحرارة النوعية وبالوحدات التى تختارها.ارجو ان يستفيد بهذا البرنامج كل مهندس وطالب وارجو منكم الا تبخلوا على بالدعاء والمشاركة الفعالة.
> للتحميل اضغط على الرابط:
> 4shared.com - free file sharing and storage


----------



## ابن سامراء (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل 1980 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووور اوى

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمراياد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## salem001 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا وبــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك*


----------



## mustafatel (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Nice, thanks


----------



## ابن واسط (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*برنامج ممتاز عاشت الايادي*


----------



## mhr600 (5 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## hamzawey92 (8 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (9 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا وتقبلكم فى هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (9 أغسطس 2012)

البرنامج جميل جدا يابشمهندس جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asertaym (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء...وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بدوي علي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

